
The Top 160 Americans Now Control $2 Trillion of Wealth - joeyespo
https://peoplespolicyproject.org/2018/01/02/the-top-160-americans-now-control-2-trillion-of-wealth/
======
LarryDarrell
Walton, Devos, Koch, Mars... seems like I popped out of the wrong vagina.

I get feeling a little bitter, but then I think, well, it would be immoral to
tax their wealth at a higher rate than anyone else. Free market and all.
Property rights exist, you can't just tax them because you feel like it.
Taxation is the highest form of theft, I've heard. Government would just waste
that money anyway. I just need to pull my bootstraps harder. I came into an
extra $20 yesterday. Trying to decide if I should get my teeth looked at at
the local dental hygienist school or treat my wife to a dinner out. I'll try
to think like a Walton.

